

Ask HN: Should I open source a Rails Point of Sale that I have been working on? - websitescenes

I have building a Rails POS that I think is pretty awesome. I am almost done with the core and I will soon start on business specific plugins. First, let me say that my goal for this project is to make money. With that in mind, should I leave it as a closed ecosystem and launch or should I open source it and make money off of extending it and supporting it. I am a huge fan of open source but not sure if it is appropriate for my given goals. Thanks for input on this, I have been sitting on it for a while.
======
NicoJuicy
You're ecosystem could be bigger, people will create plugins faster...

Your site will always be referenced as the source.. You could even make money
% on plugin sales :)

But you have to get popular first. That's main problem #1 :)

------
ilovefood
Open source it and make money from support and further customization. Like
Zend does. It's a strategy like any other.

